# Walmart Fragrance oil



## youreapima2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have recently seen at Walmart (in the candle and reed area) that they now carry FO's. They are pretty cheap $3.00 for 2 oz. and $5.00 for 5 oz.

I was wondering if anyone has seen these and tried using them in either M&P or in CP soap? or even if anyone knows if they can be used in soap?

The labels on these FO's at Walmart do not disclose whether they are safe for soap, and I don't want to end up buying them and losing $$ again.

The Hubby bought like $50.00 worth of FO's for me when he was out of state on business and didn't bother telling the seller that I wanted them for soap. Turns out they are only for use in oil burning  Needless to say I am not happy!

I appreciate any input....thanks in advance!
Cathy


----------



## Genny (Apr 25, 2011)

If they don't say skin safe or for use in body products then don't waste your money.


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 25, 2011)

I have purchased the Walmart FO's before for use with potpourri and I saturate a cotton ball with it & suck it up in my vacuum cleaner (ummmm....smells good   ),  but, if you read the fine print on the label it warns against contact with your skin.  The Walmart FO's are not safe for use in soap.


----------

